# Lorenzo "Studio" Pipe



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey all, im just wondering to see if any of you have had experience with Lorenzo pipes but more specifically their "Studio" line of pipes.

I recently won an auction on the bay for a Canadian shaped Lorenzo studio pipe in which i will be smoking my flakes in.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I have an estate Lorenzo La Moda that is my favorite pipe. fits in the hand amazingly and smokes like a dream. I haven't ever heard it gurgle at all.


----------

